# Frankia (Seitz) Parts - How to Obtain?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

Does anyone have any experience of how or where to obtain Spares for Frankia in the UK please?.

As far as I know, there are no Frankia Agents anymore?

Has anyone been supplied by the German or French Factories? 

Does anyone have any contact details for Frankia in Germany?

TM


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: FRANKIA Parts - How to Obtain?*



teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone have any experience of how or where to obtain Spares for Frankia in the UK please?.
> 
> ...


Part of the Pilot Group.
I wonder if a Pilot dealer could help

http://www.pilote50ans.fr/en/the-pilote-group


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Trev

Found this article in March 2013 Practical Motorhome Mag

Brownhills to stock Frankia

I also thought Cranhams were a UK dealer

Cranhams

This article from Out and About suggests SMC motorhomes in Newark

O&B Live


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

trevorf said:


> Hi Trev
> 
> Found this article in March 2013 Practical Motorhome Mag
> 
> ...


Thanks.

I doubt Cranham wil help.

Here was my Brownhills post!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*seitz*

It is actually a Seitz Window.

I think poss an S4?

The repairers said they could only be ordered from Frankia.

They are white externally, beige/off white internal with an internal pleated blind.

?

Sure I might get them elsewhere if I knew!
Like here

I will get some measurements and try to post a pic.

TM


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

Leisure Spares supply spares for Dometic Sietz windows
The Sietz part No and size is engraved on the window
They supplied window and blind spares for my Rapido


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

SMC motorhomes in Newark have now been appointed as the sole UK Frankia agent so they may help - good opportunity to see how good they are!
Even after Cranhams lost the Frankia franchise I have used them to get the odd spare part for my Frankia without problems so they may help if SMC can't do anything for you.
I had to get a new Seitz window for the rear bedroom a couple of years back and found the cheapest to be, if I recall correctly, a company called CaravanParts.

Hope this helps

Tony


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We used LeisureSpares too for a new rooflight. Their website has expanded diagrams of all the things they stock with the part number against each bit. A good firm to deal with.

G


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

tonybvi said:


> SMC motorhomes in Newark have now been appointed as the sole UK Frankia agent so they may help - good opportunity to see how good they are!
> Even after Cranhams lost the Frankia franchise I have used them to get the odd spare part for my Frankia without problems so they may help if SMC can't do anything for you.
> I had to get a new Seitz window for the rear bedroom a couple of years back and found the cheapest to be, if I recall correctly, a company called CaravanParts.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't hold my breath for SMC to do anything as a short while ago, I was interested in buying a new van from them, but they couldn't be bothered to sort out a different fridge with a larger freezer or return my calls  
I was doing all the chasing and I thought what the hell am I doing, it should be them chasing business!
I would have been quite happy to pay extra.
So I did not buy from them. Their loss!


----------



## Bazzapodd (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi, I have ordered lots of spares from Frankia direct and they are very helpful. Send an email to Reindhold Mueller at [email protected]

he has limited English but I think you will get a better response than going through any UK dealer. Good luck. If you need more info let me know.

Regards Barry


----------



## Bazzapodd (Jul 15, 2009)

Just noticed I put a incorrect D in Reinholds name! As an example how helpfull they have been our Frankia needed a high level replacement brake light to pass it's MOT the second time. Reinhold posted me a new one before I paid them. What more can I say!!!


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

We have Seitz windows in our motorhome and we managed to get the spare parts we required from Leisure Spares. They are a very nice company to deal with and very helpful.

Here is a link to the window parts list:

http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/files/s4_v2.pdf

Hope this helps.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Or [email protected] she speaks good English. Nothing is cheap though. I would investigate every other possibility first Trev. Remember the price for the wing mirror? Alan.


----------



## Bazzapodd (Jul 15, 2009)

My initial contact was Kathrin but when you send an email to her Reinhold will reply!


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Frankia*

email Neil in the parts, [email protected] 
I have dealt with him for a few years now and he is great. As for SMC and the comments from Grath, many of us on the two forums are self employed and know that circumstances and communication lead to apparent poor service. I have and always have headed the fair play charter in the motor trade for the whole UK, it takes a lot of doing and we have plenty of unhappy people who expect too much or cars not to break down, but in reality accept their washing machines to break down. I have dealt with other dealers and SMC are simply head and shoulders above Hymer UK as was, Barrons in Coppull etc etc. Their aftersales is organised and staffed by people who give a damn. I can see how a situation like that would annoy me as well, but do you really know what the hell was going on in the back ground, before you shout things like this that are world wide and on the web for ever, would it not be better to address an email to the management to find out if they didnt want your business? 
Phil


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

erneboy said:


> Or [email protected] she speaks good English. Nothing is cheap though. I would investigate every other possibility first Trev. Remember the price for the wing mirror? Alan.


I do Alan, £1,000 pounds UK Sterling.

A photo of my Unpainted £49 Alternative Blind Spots.

Trev.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

If it is standard Seitz parts Leisure spares are good if a tad expensive, problem is if the item you need is not a standard part e.g. special colour used by your vans manufacturer, then your repairer is correct the normal Dometic supplier will not have access to your needs.

I've used Frankia direct in Germany a few times and found them to be very quick and helpful, I have only ever contacted them via [email protected] and most recently have always dealt with a person named i. A. Raphaëlle Chandon-Mayer.
Strangely they have never charged postage for any item that I've bought.
Hope that helps


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

teemyob said:


> erneboy said:
> 
> 
> > Or [email protected] she speaks good English. Nothing is cheap though. I would investigate every other possibility first Trev. Remember the price for the wing mirror? Alan.
> ...


Mirrors for blindspots


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I did the same thing with a similar mirror Trev, Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

erneboy said:


> I did the same thing with a similar mirror Trev, Alan.


I put the idea off for a long time. Did not want to impede on the forward view, mainly junctions and roundabouts.

Barely made any difference to the forward view but the side & blind spot view is superb now.

No head bobbing anyway.

Trev.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

If you want a new window to be made give these people a ring. EECO 01274 679524. www.eeco-ltd.com. I have just had a new window made by them.

steve & ann. ------ teensvan


----------

